

Show HN: Startup Scriptures (feedback welcome) - franciscomello
http://www.startupscriptures.com
I started Startup Scriptures as a side project to aggregate great content for people on the entrepreneurship journey. Is this useful? Can it turn into a business?
======
ecampos
I liked the idea. Looks like a great hack into startup knowledge. I would
think about adding some sort of crowdsourcing of link adding, to tap into
user-generated content, but for an MVP it is great.

------
rcosta
It's a great idea, very useful. I don't see how you could have a business
model, though. Think about adding other features as well, such as reviews.

~~~
franciscomello
It's on our roadmap. Thanks for the feedback!

------
draschk
Cool stuff you've got going on. Why don't you create one specific for coding
content?

~~~
franciscomello
Actually I've done it. Codingscriptures.com Will be online in a couple of
days!

